# صلاة من اجلى واجلك



## فرايم حبيب (30 مايو 2010)

_*بسم الثالوث القدوس الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين *_
_*ربى وحبيبى ومخلصى ومعلمى *_
_*الصالح يسوع المسيح ارحمنى *_
_*انا الخاطى وسامحنى على كل*_
_*خطية فعلتها بارادة او من غبر*_
_*ارادة ونور طريق عبيدك وارفع *_
_*الالام عن عبدك الان واعطى*_
_*له كل امنياته حسب مشئيتك*_
_*وافتقاد يارب عبدك الان وابحث*_
_*عن خرافك الضالة ورجعهم الى *_
_*طريقك يارب لانك انت النور الحقيقى*_
_*للعالم ومعلمنا الصالح ولا يوجد خلاص*_
_*تحت الملكوت الا باسمك القدوس *_
_*فابحث يارب عن كل خروف من خرافك*_
_*وارحمنى انا [me ] عبدك الخاطى*_
_*الذى سفك دمك من اجل خلاصى*_
_*واعطى عبدكفرايم حبيب امنياته لانك*_
_*انت الذى قولت كل ما تطلبونه فى*_
_*الصلاة مومنين تنالونه واغفر لجميع*_
_*شعبك ومن انا عبدك الخاطئ خطاياك*_
_*لاننى خطيتى امامى كل حين لك *_
_*وحدك اخطات والشر امامك صنعت*_
_*فسامحنى يا الهى ومخلصى *_
_*وحبيبى يسوع المسيح امين*_
_*اجعلنا مستحقين ان نقول لك بشكر*_
_*يا ابانا الذى فى السموات...............*_


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## النهيسى (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا

أمين أمين أمين


الرب يبارككم

​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على  مروركما  الكريم صلوا من اجلى


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

امين

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2010)

*امين
صلاة جيدة
الرب معك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يونيو 2010)

*



فابحث يارب عن كل خروف من خرافك
وارحمنى انا [me ] عبدك الخاطى
الذى سفك دمك من اجل خلاصى
واعطى عبدكفرايم حبيب امنياته لانك
انت الذى قولت كل ما تطلبونه فى
الصلاة مومنين تنالونه واغفر لجميع
شعبك ومن انا عبدك الخاطئ خطاياك
لاننى خطيتى امامى كل حين لك 
وحدك اخطات والشر امامك صنعت
فسامحنى يا الهى ومخلصى 
وحبيبى يسوع المسيح امين
اجعلنا مستحقين ان نقول لك بشكر
يا ابانا الذى فى السموات...............

أنقر للتوسيع...

 


امين
ليحفظك الرب دوما
شكرا للصلاة الطيبة*​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل الرب يباركم صلوا من اجلى


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 يونيو 2010)

صلاة طيبة من قلب محب للرب


----------



## christianbible5 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*



عن خرافك الضالة ورجعهم الى 
طريقك يارب لانك انت النور الحقيقى
للعالم ومعلمنا الصالح ولا يوجد خلاص
تحت الملكوت الا باسمك القدوس 
فابحث يارب عن كل خروف من خرافك


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*صلاة روعة...*
*واسمح لي ان اقدم هذه الصلاة عن نية كل مسلم...*
*الرب يسوع ينور دربكم ويحفظكم...*
*صلوا لأجلي...*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على مروركما


----------

